# pump videos by lee aged 35 and 3/4!



## leenevitt (Jun 14, 2010)

make a couple of videos from my blog which included what a pump looks like and how i change it if you think it may be of interest xx
changing my pump
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It92R...layer_embedded

general about my pump
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJeJbSdttXw

and the documentary "from a different angle" .. which has had over 1700 hits on you tube now.. and NHS Diabetes are interested in using it on their website.. over 600 views from this site alone ....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjnaQA-Exak

and a link to my blog.... with other bits and videos out there
http://diabetes-and-neuropathy.blogspot.com/

oh and claudia and i are doing our Challenge this Sat the 19th...


----------



## bev (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Lee,
I will take a look later - thanks for posting.

What happened about the sports wheelchair - did you get one?Bev


----------

